Ask HN: What is the earliest model ThinkPad that can drive a 4K monitor? - pshapiro99
======
ThePhysicist
My T460p can do it, my T430 can’t, so it must be between the two I think (if
you’re interested in the T series). I can recommend the T460p if you’re
looking for a slightly older and affordable model, works very well with Linux
and can drive a 4K display at 60 Hz via the Displayport.

------
shivakaush
T450 series - I bought this specifically to work with my 4k monitor.

